# Need some help identifying tiny white insects



## Silox (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

Could someone identify these critters I spotted all over my terrarium plants? Some of the characteristics:

Small, white, with visible tiny legs
They are on all the plants in the top, near the high output LEDs. Top of the vivarium is hotter and drier. Near the bottoms, where its cooler and humid there aren't a lot of them, almost none.
All seem to be dead, they don't move, I cut away a lot of plants and they all stay on. No movement at all
Vivarium has a springtail culture, they look similar, but I don't think they're springtails.
Maybe its because they are dead, but they don't float on the surface like springtails do.

I did notice a little bit of plant die-off in the vivarium, but this seems to be regular die-off. Mostly just a couple of yellowing leaves or orchids that were too humid. I don't think it relates to these guys. The most "infected" plants are doing good, no issues at all.

Honestly they look similar to springtails to me, but I see no reason for all the springtails to move to the dry top and die there. 

Anyone any idea? Or similar experience?


----------



## Anda (Jan 18, 2020)

What I'm seeing in the picture appear to be tiny insect husks. Meaning an insect with nymph stages. Furthermore they resemble crickets. Have you fed with cricket thumbnails or had adults crickets in the terrarium?


----------



## Silox (Dec 29, 2018)

Hm, interesting, there are a shit load of husks then, the top plants are covered in them, and I can't find any insects that match them. They don't get crickets, just fruitflies.
Logically if the top is covered in husks then I should at least see a couple of live insects that belong to the husks, but there is nothing


----------



## Anda (Jan 18, 2020)

Ah, but there is a little winged insect on that one leaf? Maybe that is what they turn into?


----------



## Silox (Dec 29, 2018)

You're right, after a very close inspection I noticed these. These are extremely tiny, I guess 2 milimeter or something


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

My guess is white fly nymphs


----------



## Tinctorius96 (Dec 31, 2020)

Aphids... try to remove them manually, avoid using chamicals.
Usually you'll find them under the leaves.


----------



## Silox (Dec 29, 2018)

Tinctorius96 said:


> Aphids... try to remove them manually, avoid using chamicals.
> Usually you'll find them under the leaves.


This is the right answer,looked up some photos op winged aphids and they are the same. Still amazes me that I see lots of husks, but not a lot of aphids. Maybe my frogs eat them really quickly


----------

